# LtlWill. ie's Blackberries



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Great, how can we get in touch with him, how much are they and where at in east Texas? All of ours were in full bloom and were killed with a late hard freeze in April.

Thanks Danny 
(email me at "[email protected]", but be sure to put Re: blackberries as I delete unknow emails.)


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Rick is in Canton. He posts here as LtlWillie.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you, Ross. You are too kind. My daughter made me a cobbler for father's day, replete with vanilla ice cream---it did last the day...LOL
My number is 903-848-0453 and am about 5 miles west of Canton. I am heading back out to the patch again to get another before it gets too hot.
Thanks again, Ross
Rick~LtlWilli


----------

